# Cyp Emil



## parvi_17 (May 22, 2009)

This plant is really disappointing me this year. It went down to 2 shoots from last year's 5. The cross is (parviflorum x calceolus).


----------



## P-chan (May 23, 2009)

Could there still be some under the ground that haven't emerged yet?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 23, 2009)

P-chan said:


> Could there still be some under the ground that haven't emerged yet?



Not with the advanced stage that the two above ground are at. Shoots don't emerge that far apart.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 23, 2009)

Maybe it will be the most beautiful bloom yet???


----------



## biothanasis (May 24, 2009)

Cool!!! Blooming is near...


----------



## parvi_17 (May 28, 2009)

*Update...*

...With a close-up of the bud. I'm still mad at this plant! This is actually turning out to be a bit of a crappy year for Cyps, but buying plants makes me feel better...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep, I can see the bud!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a quick shot taken about a week ago of the flower. I have decided that the horrible winter we just had must be to blame for the plant's decrease in size, as this factor has caused stress to many plants in my area. It was a winter of repeated freezing and thawing, with temperatures dropping -20 C in 1 or 2 days a couple times. Luckily the plant still produced a decent flower, and I am hoping for a comeback next year.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 16, 2009)

I sure hope it comes back better next year for you too! it's such a sweet plant


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice! It looks like there are spots on the pouch - is this just the spots showing through from the inside?


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Nice! It looks like there are spots on the pouch - is this just the spots showing through from the inside?



There are strong spots around the rim of the pouch and some light spots on the outer surface which appear like a slight red blush in person. When the flower first opened the blush was darker - it faded as the flower matured.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 17, 2009)

I love the contrasts of the colours in this cross! Hopefully next year will be better for both of us. 
By garden is not in good shape (partly the vacation, maybe the weather too) , I think I met a few Edmontonians that did not feel they're having the best garden season either


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2009)

I love it!


----------

